# Instalar aparato mp3 usb... en coche. Dudas



## Frannm (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, y muchas gracias de antemano a los que resuelvan mis dudas que seguro para la mayoría serán obvias pero no quiero romper nada...
Pongo en situación:
Tengo un seat ibiza de esos que tenían la pantalla de clima con cintas de casete y entrada para cargador de cds pero sin el cargador...
Compré en dx el siguiente producto pero al llegar no trae ni por asomo una guía o manual de montaje. 
http://dx.com/p/1-0-led-car-mp3-pla...-sd-remote-controller-black-12v-126115?item=2

Mi idea era conectarlo a través del cargador de cd a la radio original, pero he descubiero que puede ir independiente solo conectando a corriente y altavoces (y antena) pero no me aclaro con los conectores, ademas quiero poner un fusible para proteger el circuito.

Aqui una foto de los conectores: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bien en resumen como soy profano en esto y no quiero romper nada... 
- Que significa cada conector?.
- Donde poner el fusible? en 12+?
-Uso solo los "out" para los altavoces pero los "in" y el angd, gnd, y vcc que significan?
-El dibujo de la esquina es una toma tierra?


Mil gracias a todos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 17, 2012)

Obviamente el fusible va en +12V

AGND significa tierra analógica
GND significa tierra
In significa entrada de audio
Out son las salidas...no creo que sean salidas a parlantes...

creo que los out son salida hacia el amplificador...


----------



## Frannm (Oct 17, 2012)

y cual seria la diferencia entre tierra y tierra analógica??
muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 17, 2012)

Que la tierra analógica es para las entradas y salidas de audio y la otra es para la parte digital...

pero generalmente o están unidas...o se unen por medio de un capacitor...o algo así...

fijate con el tester...medí continuidad entre gnd y agnd y fijate


----------



## Frannm (Oct 17, 2012)

entonces a la hora de montarlo tengo que unirlos? 
perdona la molestia pero un esquema ayudaria, lo del tester no se que te refieres 
gracias de nuevo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 17, 2012)

Uh, veo que esta lejos el chorro de la escupidera...

Habría que saber cuánto manejas de electrónica...pero no unas nada..ni modifiques nada sin saber...sin medir..


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 17, 2012)

Frannm, 
lo que te sugiere dj draco es muy valido... minimo vas a nesecitar un tester unas pinzas soldador, y pasiencia
ese modulo se conecta entre una entrada radio, cd tal vez con una llave selectora y la salida va hacia  el pre amplificador o al amplificador directo 
yo lo busque pero no lo encontre, al circuito del radio de tu auto asi sabriamos donde conectar el modulo
tester digital




tester analogico








> Uh, veo que esta lejos el chorro de la escupidera...


----------



## Frannm (Oct 17, 2012)

aver de electronica ya dije que estoy pez del todo por eso pregunto antes de romper nada, tester tengo pero solo lo he usado aver si hay corriente y voltaje en pilas viejas XD y soldaduras he hecho pero entre cables y royos asi nunca en placas ni similares, por lo que vlvemos a lo mismo, pregunto antes de meter la pata xq no controlo de estos temas 
XD

gracias nuevamente

este aparato puede ponerse "solo" sin acoplar a una entrada auxiliar, tiene su propiao amplificador segun he visto en modelos similares y algun comentario x ahi...


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 17, 2012)

te dejo un video, ahhh ojo que dice algo como que se alimenta con 5 Volts


----------



## Frannm (Oct 17, 2012)

gracias el mio es de 12

edito una vez visto el vídeo.
El vídeo es algo de ayuda pero el modelo es distinto, el mio tiene pantalla y es de 12 y los conectores parecen diferentes, ademas yo quiero ponerlo al coche no a un altavoz XD

aun asi ha ilustrado bastante 

Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 17, 2012)

pos si colocas las siglas que ves ahi, en internet (google) te aparece el significado porque me parece que estas en cero y como dijo uno compañero 



> Uh, veo que esta lejos el chorro de la escupidera...


----------



## SinBad (Oct 17, 2012)

Frannm dijo:


> Hola a todos, y muchas gracias de antemano a los que resuelvan mis dudas que seguro para la mayoría serán obvias pero no quiero romper nada...
> 
> Bien en resumen como soy profano en esto y no quiero romper nada...
> - Que significa cada conector?.
> ...



           El modulo en rojo es la entrada de energia que es un cable que viene desde la bateria directo, o de algun cable que hayas identificado que opere el voltaje de 12v, si queres un fusible, deberas hacerlo utilizando un porta fusible de paso, de venta en cualquier refaccionaria, lo haras en el cable rojo de corriente positiva, o sea en el cable mismo, no directo en el modulo.

        El espacio que ves en la esquina, parece ser una simbologia de "Tierra" o "Ground" pero no lo es, significa que ahi vas a soldar el cable que va a la antena telescopica o cualquier otro tipo de antena que manejes.

       ahora lo mas complicado (aparentemente) es lo que ves en el modulo de 5 pines, espero poder explicarlo lo mas claramente posible, debo suponer que no cuentas con el cableado ya hecho de 5 pines que va y viene de las bocinas, si no, no estuvieses preguntando.

       efectivamente ahi van los altavoces, como verás, cada altavoz tiene en sus terminales una terminal positiva y otra negativa, no pasa nada si los colocas al reves, solo que va a escucharlo diferente, cuando los conectas mal, se oye una distorsion muy molesta. Esto en el caso que no puedas apreciar las marcas de positivo y negativo de las bocinas.
      Como ves, en este mismo modulo te siguiere la salida R (Bocina Derecha) y L (izquierda) 
con sus respectivas tierras,  Intenta primero sacar directamente ese cable hacia vuestras bocinas.
      Ahora, en lo que respecta al mentado VCC, es una energizacion extra que las bocinas ocupan para escucharse a un sonido regular, tal vez la configuracion de tu equipo no requiera energizar las bocinas para escucharse. Asi que podeis probar primero tan solo con los OUT de audio.


----------



## Frannm (Oct 18, 2012)

gracias SinBad mucho mas claro ya con esto creo que puedo instalarlo sin problemas aunque antes buscaré el cableado necesario


----------



## oFRGOo (Oct 27, 2012)

hola a todos bueno les comento que yo tenia uno de esos equipos pero en una cajita esos los que venden y reproducen usb a bateria, pero como ya tenia y tiempo y se cayo y abrio a la mitad , aproveche y lo adapte para mi coche, pero como funcionaba con 5v, le compre un regulador de voltaje L7805C muy bueno trabajo todo ok (por unos minutos) pero me percate que el 7805 entrega a las justas 1 Amperio pero no me fije cuanto aguanta, asi q*UE* cuando lo toque, para q*UE* ...me queme los dedos jaja mi duda es si se le puede adaptar otro tipo de regulador que soporte el amperaje del coche q*UE* es una bateria de 12 V de 75 Amperios. Esa idea de tener un reproductor Mp3 en el coche es buena ya q*UE* un auto radio *ES*ta algo carito p*UE*s.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 27, 2012)

oFRGOo dijo:


> mi duda es si se le puede adaptar otro tipo de regulador *que soporte el amperaje del coche* q es una bateria de 12V de 75Amperios.



El regulador NO tiene que soportar el amperaje del coche (auto), sino el amperaje de lo que vaya a alimentar, en éste caso, el reproductor de MP3...

Al regulador, ¿le pusiste disipador?...


----------



## oFRGOo (Oct 27, 2012)

Al regulador no le puse disipador pero si estaba muy caliente, lo q*UE* me preocupaba era q*UE* caliente tanto..la salida al circuito era 0.5A a max 1 amperio pero si trabajo, con el disipador creo q*UE* no seria mucha la diferencia de lo q*UE* calentaba. pero si estaba caliente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 27, 2012)

oFRGOo dijo:


> Al regulador no le puse disipador pero si estaba muy caliente, lo q me preocupaba era q caliente tanto..la salida al circuito era 0.5A a max 1 amperio *pero si trabajo, con el disipador creo q no seria mucha la diferencia* de lo q calentaba. pero si estaba caliente.





Sin disipador, podes freír huevos...

Ponele un disipador y probá. Seguro notarás la diferencia (sin exceder de 1 amper) ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 27, 2012)

oFRGOo dijo:


> *Al regulador no le puse disipador pero si estaba muy caliente, lo q me preocupaba era q caliente tanto..la salida al circuito era 0.5A a max 1 amperio*



una puede que este consumiendo 1A no sé tienes que medir con el amperimetro, pero no confundas el 78M05 (500mA) o peor el 78L05 porque es de 100mA máximo la gente tiende a recomendar *el 7805 el 7805 el 7805*  guarda porque este tambien es el 7805






El de 1A dice 7805CT y el mas groso es este:






todos necesitas disipador, es a reja tabla? SI quieras o no... me entiendes?


----------



## oFRGOo (Oct 28, 2012)

ok gracias, mejor creo q*UE* le colocare el del tipo TO-3 el de chapa con disipador, ya los probare y luego estare comentando jaja



Bueno les comento antes de comprar el 7805 tipo chapa, les paso una imagen del 7805 que compre y el que estaba caliente, bueno ahora voy a buscarle un disipador, pero ya entendi un poco mas jaja


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 28, 2012)

como te estan recomendando los compañeros, ponle disipador, y grasa termica....
sstc, el disipador disipa!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 28, 2012)

l7805cv.....
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/7/8/0/L7805CV.shtml
espero que te sirva


----------



## perejil (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola compañeros, esto me viene como anillo al dedo. Yo también he cogido una placa mp3 usb como la que comenta el compañero, bueno, muy similar.

También soy un principiante. Con las conexiones, no tengo problemas en cuanto a identificar cual es cual, ni en conectarlas.

Mi intención es conectar este decodificador mp3 a un amplificador tda7850 DIY.

Bueno, estos dias he estado realizando mis primeras pruebas y tengo problemas y dudas.

En principio, comento un poco mejor las caracteristicas del aparato mp3:

Tiene las conexiones de alimentación +12v y tierra y 2 salidas de sonido estéreo amplificadas de 3w. Aparte, lleva un hueco como comentabais para soldar el cable de antena. La mía, tambien lleva el hueco de los pines de un usb o algo similar:

1. Gnd = masa/tierra audio
2. L in = positivo L in
3. R in = positivo R in
4. Gnd = Masa/tierra alimentación
5. 5V in = entrada 5v  ¿Para que sirve esto?
6. VCC = salida de 5v

*
Duda 1*: Como comentaba mi intención es amplificarlo con un tda. Las 2 salidas de sonido amplificadas de 3w se pueden conectar directamente al tda sin saturar la señal?

*Duda 2*: En estas lineas amplificadas de 3w, ¿se puede juntar la tierra de ambos canales para conectar, por ejemplo, mediante un jack 3.5mm?

Desde mi ignorancia, entiendo que es mejor coger la señal de audio antes de que pase por el amplificador de 3w del decodificador mp3. 
En caso de estar en lo cierto,en la segunda figura he redondeado lo que creo que son los 2 amplificadores de 3w, situados justo antes de los conectores "rapidos" de salida de audio amplificada.

*Duda 3:* ¿Puedo sacar la señal de audio para el tda de los pines de estos amplificadores de 3w, antes de pasar por los citados amplificadores? (creo que esto es factible) ¿como se que pines puentear?

Aunque no esté redondeado, fijaos el integrado más grande de la placa, situado más o menos en la zona superior central, creo que eso es el decodificador mp3.

*Duda 4*: ¿Puedo sacar de ahí el audio para el tda? (Para mi destreza creo que es tarea imposible, es minúsculo y los pines están demasiado juntos.)


ok, ahora empezamos con los problemas: Ruido y más ruido.

Prueba 1: Decodificador mp3 conectado al aux-in de la cadena de casa (usando un solo canal porque no estoy seguro de que se puedan juntar las masas de los canales de sonido amplificados). 

Resultado: Suena bien clarito y muy alto pero, el volumen, a mi me da la impresión que se satura, que son demasiado esos 3w por canal.
*
Problemon*: Cuando apago el decodificador mp3 o lo silencio, suena un ruido fuerte que creo que se debe a la falta de filtraje de la alimentación del decodificador. Para alimentarlo he utilizado un transformador de 5v y 1.5A de un viejo hub usb, conectado directamente al conector de alimentación del decodificador.

¿Se puede solucionar este ruido? ¿si utilizo el decodificador en el coche, como dice el compañero que ha iniciado el hilo, con una fuente de alimentacion dc 5v por ejemplo de esas para cargar los móviles de 1 A, tendré el mismo problema?

Prueba 2: Mp3 conectado a TDA. El mp3 sigue con el ruido, pero el tda tiene el mismo ruido. Entre los 2 aparatos, el ruido que se mete a la señal de audio es el doble.

*Problema 2*: El tda (circuito prefabricado y premontado) hace ruido sin conectar la entrada de sonido y creo que todo viene de la alimentación ó más bien, de falta de masa.

¿que puede ser?

¿Tengo que filtrar la alimentación con condensadores? ¿como?

Bueno, muchas gracias y mis disculpas por la parafada. 

Un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tienes demasiadas dudas...

Te respondo un general, ya que muchas preguntas se pueden resumir a una sola.

Los integrados que redondeaste, pueden ser salidas de potencia, por lo que se ve, la salida es en puente, ya que salen 4 cables, para 2 parlantes, osea que NO se pueden juntar las masas. Lo otro que no sabemos para ayudarte, es qué integrado es (el de salida), ya que podría ser que tenga integrado un conversor digital/analógico en los integrados de salida, ésto es importante, como para saber si se puede sacar audio antes de los de salida.

3W en una entrada es una barbaridad, tendrías que poner resistencias, o un potenciómetro para regular la intensidad.

Unas de las pruebas que podrías hacer, es fijarte si tiene continuidad entre las masas de las salidas, y la masa del circuito.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## perejil (Oct 31, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tienes demasiadas dudas...
> 
> Te respondo un general, ya que muchas preguntas se pueden resumir a una sola.
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias compañero!! me has resuelto casi todas las dudas. Me suponía que se puede ajustar la potencia de salida con un pote ó resistencias y que además no se pueden juntar esas lineas de salida. ok. 

abro un nuevo hilo con mis dudas...

un saludo


----------



## perejil (Oct 31, 2012)

bueno, me han cerrado el nuevo hilo, infringe las normas por lo tanto...pido disculpas.

Los amplificadores de 3w son 2 integrados CM8600C
http://www.tailingqi.com/upload/files/2012/03/CCMIC-CM8600C.pdf

me ha comentado un compañero del foro que puedo sacar el audio antes del amplificador de 3w, de los pines 4 in y 7 gnd.

Mirando en google veo que para mirar que numero corresponde a cada patilla del integrado, he de contar los pines tomando como referencia inicial una marquita en el chip y he de seguir el orden contrario a las agujas del reloj, coincidiendo el pin 1 con el puntito. (o eso es lo que pone)

He comprobado con el tester la continuidad entre las patillas 2 y 3, que van unidas y parece que coincide. 

Mañana por la tarde me pondré al lio y os cuento la batalla. 
Si alguno cree que estoy metiendo la pata en alguna cosa, agradecería algún consejo-

Tengo problemas con ruidos, creo que de la fuente. Cuando solucione lo anterior, pregunto de nuevo.

Muchas gracias, un saludo!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2012)

perejil dijo:


> me ha comentado un compañero del foro que puedo sacar el audio antes del amplificador de 3w, de los pines 4 in y 7 gnd.


Exactamente, podrías anular el ampli de 3W, o dejarlo, pero poner una resistencia de 10K o mas en la pata 4, antes que llegue al integrado.


perejil dijo:


> Mirando en google veo que para mirar que numero corresponde a cada patilla del integrado, he de contar los pines tomando como referencia inicial una marquita en el chip y he de seguir el orden contrario a las agujas del reloj, coincidiendo el pin 1 con el puntito. (o eso es lo que pone)


Si no sabes identificar los pines de un integrado, es complicado ayudarte, tratá de leer datasheet y tratá de entenderlos, así agilizarás la lectura de los pines.


perejil dijo:


> Tengo problemas con ruidos, creo que de la fuente. Cuando solucione lo anterior, pregunto de nuevo.


Una buena idea es probar con tu cadena de sonido (o equipo de música), con cable mallado, para cerciorarte de que todo funcione bien, antes de agregar el TDA, porque podría venir por ese lado el ruido.


Nos comentas..


----------



## perejil (Nov 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias DJ T3, me estas ayudando muchísimo. 

La resistencia, supongo que tiene que ir intercalada (en serie) con la linea del pin 4. Para probar, miraré si tengo alguna resistencia por aqui suelta.

Duda: ¿que pasa si no pongo la resistencia y puenteo directamente?

Si va bien y quiero quitar los integrados amplificadores, ¿se pueden desoldar y dejarlo asi, sin más? (pinchando donde estaban los pines 4 y 7 el audio, claro)


Respecto a lo de los datasheet, entiendo más o menos los diagramas y se alguna cosilla suelta. Espero poder entender un poco mejor todo lo que leo en internet con este proyecto, bastante básico.

Para enumerar la patillas, estoy casi seguro de que hay que tomar un puntito de refernecia que siempre tiene grabado el microchip y el pin 1 es el que está junto a este puntito. A partir de ahí, siguiendo el orden inverso a las agujas del reloj, se cuentan los pines. Con mis escasos conocimientos he hecho alguna comprobación basica en los pines y en principio, coincide.


Respecto a la prueba, probé la primera vez en la cadena de casa mediante el aux-in, y cuando apago el mp3 o bajo el volumen a 0, suena un ruido descomunal y creo que es el famoso ruido de 50hz porque lo estoy alimentando con un transformador 5v de un hub y tiene unas fluctuaciones de unos 0,20 v, medido con el tester. Entiendo que eso me origina una onda senoidal que se acopla a la señal de audio, creando ruido. 
He leido que con capacitores y diodos se puede mejorar la onda y hacerla casi plana, eliminando el ruido.
Otra opción que creo que es factible, es meterle un capacitor tipo lenteja de 10 nF entre la entrada de cada linea de audio al amplificador y masa, ¿con esto se consigue silencio total? (leido en este mismo foro)

De todas formas lo tengo que probar a alimentar el tda y el mp3 con una fuente de pc. Quiero meter este "invento" en el coche y he leido que alimentado con bateria no suele haber este tipo de problemas.


mil gracias!!!...un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 1, 2012)

perejil dijo:


> Muchas gracias DJ T3, me estas ayudando muchísimo.


Me alegra.. 


perejil dijo:


> La resistencia, supongo que tiene que ir intercalada (en serie) con la linea del pin 4. Para probar, miraré si tengo alguna resistencia por aqui suelta.


Si puedes seguir el esquema, te fijarás que antes del pin 4, tiene un capacitor y una resistencia, prueba antes de todo eso, osea, apenas sale del decodificador..


perejil dijo:


> Duda: ¿que pasa si no pongo la resistencia y puenteo directamente?


Quizás nada, pero probablemente ruidos y problemas con impedancias, aparte si el integrado libera tensión en dicho pin... 


perejil dijo:


> ¿se pueden desoldar y dejarlo asi, sin más? (pinchando donde estaban los pines 4 y 7 el audio, claro)


Si te animas a desoldar SMD, puedes sacarlo sin problemas, pero ojo con las pistas (islas), son muy sensibles... 


perejil dijo:


> Para enumerar la patillas, estoy casi seguro de que hay que tomar un puntito de refernecia que siempre tiene grabado el microchip y el pin 1 es el que está junto a este puntito. A partir de ahí, siguiendo el orden inverso a las agujas del reloj, se cuentan los pines. Con mis escasos conocimientos he hecho alguna comprobación basica en los pines y en principio, coincide.


Exacto, pero algunos no tienen un punto marcado.. (te lo dejo que lo investigues)..


perejil dijo:


> lo estoy alimentando con un transformador 5v de un hub y tiene unas fluctuaciones de unos 0,20 v, medido con el tester. Entiendo que eso me origina una onda senoidal que se acopla a la señal de audio, creando ruido.


Si es de un HUB, es raro que no esté regulado, o probablemente el HUB sea el que tenga la regulación. La fluctuación que dices, se llama RIZADO, y se puede eliminar primeramente con capacitores, y sino con resistencias y/o choques (bobinas).


perejil dijo:


> Quiero meter este "invento" en el coche y he leido que alimentado con bateria no suele haber este tipo de problemas.


Por su mayoría, si se elimina muchos problemas de ruido. Si lo vas a probar con el coche, no lo enciendas (al coche), la bobina del motor genera mucho ruido... 

Saludos


----------



## perejil (Nov 1, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me alegra..
> 
> Si puedes seguir el esquema, te fijarás que antes del pin 4, tiene un capacitor y una resistencia, prueba antes de todo eso, osea, apenas sale del decodificador..



si, mas o menos lo sigo. He localizado las dos resistencias y el capacitor (que es de forma y tamaño como una de esas resistencias) en la placa. 
Son minúsculos, pero tal vez pueda soldar diretamente sobre una pata del capacitor.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Si te animas a desoldar SMD, puedes sacarlo sin problemas, pero ojo con las pistas (islas), son muy sensibles...



Entonces, ¿lo ideal sería desoldar del capacitor en adelante y sacar de ahí una linea de audio? 
( circulo 1 en dibujo)

Pensaba que se podia coger la señal directamente del circulo 2.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Exacto, pero algunos no tienen un punto marcado.. (te lo dejo que lo investigues)..



ok 



DJ T3 dijo:


> Si es de un HUB, es raro que no esté regulado, o probablemente el HUB sea el que tenga la regulación. La fluctuación que dices, se llama RIZADO, y se puede eliminar primeramente con capacitores, y sino con resistencias y/o choques (bobinas).
> Por su mayoría, si se elimina muchos problemas de ruido. Si lo vas a probar con el coche, no lo enciendas (al coche), la bobina del motor genera mucho ruido...



ok, rizado 

Saludos


----------



## perejil (Nov 2, 2012)

Buenos dias, anoche tras alimentar el mp3 y encenderlo, estuve mirando la tensión entre los pines 4 y 7 del cm8600c y el tester marca 1v.

¿Eso quiere decir que el integrado saca tensión por ese pin? pero, ¿que pasaría si saco la señal de audio del pin 4 y 7 directamente, (sabiendo que saca 1v) y lo conecto al aux-in de la cadena?¿puedo romper la cadena ó simplemente ruido?

(entiendo que un radiocd con salidas de previo de rca de 3v por ejemplo, no saca 3v por esas salidas ¿no?, es decir, sacando la señal de los pines 4 y 7 no tengo un previo de 1v ¿no?)

Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que al variar el volumen y medir la tensión entre los pines 4 y 7, no hay variación de tensión. Si el aparato tiene volumen la tensión es 1v y si está a volumen 0 o apagado la tensión es 0v.

Yo pensaba que la tensión iba a tener un rizado en relación al volumen y lo que se esté reproduciendo.

Mirando la tensión sobre las patas del capacitor y el pin7, tengo 0v o 1v dependiendo de la pata que elija...Estoy un poco liado. ¿se puede identificar la señal de audio con un tester?

Supongo que lo más sencillo para mi será quitar el integrado amplificador y soldar ahí directamente, si no hay integrado no debería haber tensión en esa linea y no necesitaría resistencia alguna ¿que opinais?

Un saludete


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 2, 2012)

perejil dijo:


> ¿Eso quiere decir que el integrado saca tensión por ese pin? pero, ¿que pasaría si saco la señal de audio del pin 4 y 7 directamente, (sabiendo que saca 1v) y lo conecto al aux-in de la cadena?¿puedo romper la cadena ó simplemente ruido?


No te líes tanto con eso. El voltaje que mides, es porque tiene una tensión de polarización internamente el integrado(por eso al variar el volumen, no varía la tensión). Si lo metes en tu cadena de sonido (aux in), no pasa nada, ya que tiene un capacitor en la entrada, para eliminar la componente de continua ( 1V en tu caso).

Pon la resistencia entre el capacitor y la resistencia existente entre los puntos redondeados (la figura que pusiste). Si te atreves a desoldar el amplificador (el riego es romper algún pin), puedes estar tranquilo de sacar el audio directamente de los pines 4 y 7, sin necesidad de ningún agregado...

El audio no se puede medir con un tester normal (multímetro), o al menos yo no lo se, se utiliza otros instrumentos de medición, pero no viene al caso, ademas se mide en CA (Corriente Alterna).


Espero no estar complicandote la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## perejil (Nov 3, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias dj t3, no me estás complicando la vida...todo lo contrario. Encantado de escuchar tus explicaciones, muy bien explicadas ya que soy capaz de entenderlas con este nivel tan básico.

 Quiero aprender, por lo tanto no me importa romper el mp3 que está para aprender (si rompo la cadena es más grave XD )

¿Cuantas veces habré tirado algún componente electrónico estropeado y seguramente tenía fácil solución? Me fastidia muchísimo... ahora por lo menos si veo algún capacitor reventado ó algún chip quemado sabría cambiarlo (o lo intentaría) y me gustarïa saber más...mucho más.



Seguramente retire los integrados, he probado a desoldar componentes de placas viejas y creo que soy bastante capaz de desoldar smd (tengo malla y un soldador económico de punta fina).

Además, no veo ninguna resistencia superior a 10k en las pocas placas viejas que tengo...
(gracias a vosotros he aprendido las tablas de colores de las resistencias)

Espero seguir aprendiendo, un millón de gracias dj t3!!

Esta tarde me pongo a desoldar y cuelgo unas fotos (haber que pasa jajaja)

Un saludo


----------



## perejil (Nov 3, 2012)

No me he podido reisistir jaja y me he puesto al lio, mi primer smd desoldado  

pd: he tardado como 15 min XD, y luego he visto que hay unas barritas para desoldar este tipo de componentes en pocos segundos...

pd2: aprovecharé estos integrados para mi proximo proyecto: realización de ampli de 3w+altavoces para conectar el móvil y llevar a la piscina o al monte. 


Todavía tengo que pasar la malla para quitar restos y comprar alcohol en el chino, a la tarde sigo contando mi pequeña batalla!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 4, 2012)

(De nada, para eso estoy, para ayudar)...

Excelente, muy prolijo lo dejaste a la desoldadura (yo habría roto media placa).

Solo una sugerencia, las pinzas cocodrilo de la forma que está puesta puede estropear componentes superficiales, ten cuidado dónde agarras la placa.

Saludos, espero el progreso... 

PD: Buena idea del ampli de 3W..


----------



## perejil (Nov 4, 2012)

muchas gracias dj t3... He aprendido mucho!!


Desoldar la segunda ha sido mucho más sencillo, pero soldar... XD
Me ha costado muchísimo:



Ahora estoy con lo de los ruidos, tenias razón en lo de la fuente de alimentación... los 2 transformadores metían ruido. 

El tema es que quiero poner un par de relés en la entrada de sonido del tda para poder tener 2 entradas de sonido y conmutar con un interruptor la señal del mp3 y un ordenador de mi habitación (por ejemplo).
Este sistema  conmutador lo tengo hecho de una manera muy sencilla:

2 reles de 4 contactos conmutan el sonido de 2 aparatos conectados a los mismos. Cada relé tiene entre sus patas un diodo de protección (no se si se dice así) y conmuta las 4 lineas de entrada del tda .

En principio el sistema funciona bien, menos cuando no conecto nada a la entrada, suena un ruido bastante molesto que no se amplifica.

¿Eso lo puedo solucionar con unos capacitores tipo lenteja?



pd: tomo nota de lo de las pinzas

un saludo


----------



## perejil (Nov 4, 2012)

Buenas noches

He estado estado haciendo pruebas con el tda (adjunto imagen del prefabricado DIY) y veo que cuando conecto algo a la entrada de audio pero SIN REPRODUCIR audio suena un ruido fuerte y molesto.

He probado a conectar el móvil y mientras reproduce música todo funciona bien. Si silencio la música en el móvil, pero sigue reproduciendo la canción el silencio es casi total. El problema es cuando paro la canción y el móvil no emite señal de audio, entonces suena un ruido infernal.

Ocurre lo mismo si conecto a la entrada de audio simplemente los cables sin nada más. Si no conecto los cables, esto no pasa.

¿que me falta? ¿capacitores?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, la verdad es que ese ruido es super molesto.

Un saludo


----------



## perejil (Nov 5, 2012)

Buenos dias!! tras mucho pensarlo creo que ese ruido que tengo cuando el aparato mp3 (ó el móvil) conectado a las entradas de sonido está apagado, creo que ese ruido es esa corriente continua de la que habla djt3 y que comenta que las minicadenas suelen llevar un capacitor en el line in para derivar esa "corriente" a masa.

Voy a ver si compro unas resistencias y capacitores para hacer pruebas, aunque agradecería una ayudita  no se muy bien por donde tirar...


Un saludo y gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Por el tema del ruido, debes usar cable mallado (apantallado), o en su defecto, puedes poner en cada entrada un potenciómetro, osea: MP3 -> Potenciómetro -> TDA, ya que sino estaría con el "volúmen" al tope.

El tema del relé (algunos optan por usarlo, pero), yo preferiría no usarlo, por ruido y problemas que podrían presentarse al conmutar cada entrada, preferiría un integrado que tenga entrada estéreo y salida por 4, y poner un integrado tipo CD4066 o mejor un CD4052 para elegir las entradas.

(ahora no recuerdo, pero me fijo en mi base de datos de datasheet y te aviso de uno que sirve para tal propósito..).

Saludos.


----------



## perejil (Nov 5, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por el tema del ruido, debes usar cable mallado (apantallado), o en su defecto, puedes poner en cada entrada un potenciómetro, osea: MP3 -> Potenciómetro -> TDA, ya que sino estaría con el "volúmen" al tope.
> 
> El tema del relé (algunos optan por usarlo, pero), yo preferiría no usarlo, por ruido y problemas que podrían presentarse al conmutar cada entrada, preferiría un integrado que tenga entrada estéreo y salida por 4, y poner un integrado tipo CD4066 o mejor un CD4052 para elegir las entradas.
> 
> ...



 ¿se puede hacer con integrados? Pues estaría interesadísimo en aprender, haber si encuentro esos datasheet del cd 4052.

He solucionado el problema del ruido. Todo era por culpa del rizado del transformador, en cuanto he conectado la fuente de pc...Anda todo de 10, incluso con los relés.

Aún así prefiero usar esos integrados...estoy aqui para aprender 

Muchas gracias compañero


----------



## perejil (Nov 5, 2012)

He estado mirando los datasheet de los cd4052 y no entiendo mucho. 
Entiendo que el integrado selecciona las salidas, pero no se por donde empezar. 
Observo una tabla con 3 valores, que pueden ser 1 o 0 y entiendo que según que valores activa unas patas u otras...pero poco más. No entiendo bien como selecciona el integrado los pines de salida ni que pin corresponde a cada cosa, como hacer que tome esos valores para activar las patas que yo quiero.

¿Sabeis de algún diagrama  sencillo de conexionado para comprender mejor el funcionamiento de este tipo de integrados?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 5, 2012)

perejil dijo:


> ¿Sabeis de algún diagrama  sencillo de conexionado para comprender mejor el funcionamiento de este tipo de integrados?



Fue una sugerencia, pero si quieres, te dejo éste enlace, para que veas, me fijo si puedo encontrar mas, ya que acá se a hablado...
Switch de audio con 4052

Acá uno completo...
Four input source switching circuit using CD4024 CD4052 (La parte de transistores está mal, pero por lo menos es una idea..)


----------



## perejil (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola compañeros, siento no haber podido postear, he tenido problemas con internet...


He adelantado mucho en mi proyecto, he probado el amplificador con los reles en el coche y el amplificador me ha dejado maravillado...me recuerda mucho a los radiocd de coche alpine...cosa rara jaja.

Explico un poco la conexión: 

El tda diy se alimenta directamente de un C de 25V y 4400 uf (para que aguante el encendido, no se si es necesario, pero no así el ampli no se apaga al dar contacto). Esto va protegido con un fusible de 8A.

Por otra parte, 2 reles de 4 contactos conmutan 2 entradas de sonido: Un carpc y la radio de origen tratada con unos conversores de audio de alta a baja, de altavoz a rca (de salida amplificada a no amplificada)...

Estos reles llevan su respectivo diodo de protección, he usado un ...4148. Cada relé está alimentado de un C de 16V y 2200uf. El circuito está protegido con un fusible de 1A y se activa con un interruptor que corta el positivo.

(Haber si consigo hacer un diagrama y os lo cuelgo)

*PROBLEMAS:*
1) A veces, al dar al contacto suena como un ruido que no es un pom, sino como una interferencia electrica o similar, durante medio segundo. Creo que es por culpa del carpc, que filtra un pelin el ruido del motor/alternador...intentaré solucionar primero esto y haber que pasa.... 

2) Al accionar el interruptor para encender/apagar los relés y cambiar entre pc/radiocd, si no hay nada reproduciendo, se escucha el contacto de los relés al cambiar de posición...suena un "click", no muy alto, por los altavoces. *¿Esto se puede solucionar? He leido que ¿unos C tipo lenteja de 0.1uf intercalado entre cada entrada de sonido del ampli y cada masa filtran la señal?*

No va mal, pero si no soluciono el "clicK" que se oye por los altavoces al accionar los relés, me gustaría intentar el sistema que nos recomienda el compañero djt3...

Queda pendiente el diagrama. Muchas gracias por todo DJT3 



Por cierto, una duda:
3. ¿hay algún problema en que un ampli este encendido sin conectar los altavoces?

Es decir, el ampli reproduciendo de un mp3, pero sin las salidas conectadas a los respectivos altavoces. Con mis escasos conocimientos entiendo que el único problema es que trabaja el amplificador para nada...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 26, 2012)

perejil dijo:


> *PROBLEMAS:*
> 1) A veces, al dar al contacto suena como un ruido que no es un pom, sino como una interferencia electrica o similar, durante medio segundo. Creo que es por culpa del carpc, que filtra un pelin el ruido del motor/alternador...intentaré solucionar primero esto y haber que pasa....


Prueba poner un capacitor que se le pone a la bobina del motor (no recuerdo cómo se llama).


perejil dijo:


> 2) Al accionar el interruptor para encender/apagar los relés y cambiar entre pc/radiocd, si no hay nada reproduciendo, se escucha el contacto de los relés al cambiar de posición...suena un "click", no muy alto, por los altavoces. *¿Esto se puede solucionar? He leido que ¿unos C tipo lenteja de 0.1uf intercalado entre cada entrada de sonido del ampli y cada masa filtran la señal?*
> 
> No va mal, pero si no soluciono el "clicK" que se oye por los altavoces al accionar los relés, me gustaría intentar el sistema que nos recomienda el compañero djt3...


Por esa razón te puse esos enlaces. Pero puedes probar poner del lado del ampli (la salida de los relés), unas resistencias de 100K, entre el audio y masa (chasis, tierra, 0V, etc).


perejil dijo:


> 3. ¿hay algún problema en que un ampli este encendido sin conectar los altavoces?
> 
> Es decir, el ampli reproduciendo de un mp3, pero sin las salidas conectadas a los respectivos altavoces. Con mis escasos conocimientos entiendo que el único problema es que trabaja el amplificador para nada...


Si los cables no están sueltos, no debería haber problemas, solo como lo dices:*"el único problema es que trabaja el amplificador para nada"*. Así mismo, si tienes conectados los cables que van hacia los parlantes, pero no tienes los parlantes, no es recomendable usarlo, ya que pueden tocar la chapa del auto y destruir el TDA (en éste caso)...


perejil dijo:


> Muchas gracias por todo DJT3


De nada... Espero que puedas solucionar, aunque sea la mayoría de los problemas.


----------



## perejil (Feb 10, 2013)

Buenas de nuevo djt3, he resuelto el problema del ruido electrico "probando por probar" usando la lógica (todo gracias a ti, que por lo menos con tu ayuda me he animado a trastear  ). 

Al final, me he dado cuenta de que uniendo la tierra del radiocd y la de la alimentación del tda se va ese ruido "electrico", simplemente he conectado un cable directamente del gnd del tda al "chasis" del autoradio.

Bueno, pues ahora me asalta otra gran duda:

¿Como puedo construir un adaptador de señal de la señal de sonido "alta" que saca el radiocd y convertirla en "baja" para meterla al tda?

El tema es que he comprado unos adaptadores de señal amplificada a no amplificada (denominados comercialmente high to low rca converter) "baratos" (si se pueden llamar baratos) y me meten el ruido del alternador a lo bestia. 
Estos adaptadores traen un cable para conectar a tierra, pero sigue habiendo mucho ruido.

Si utilizo la única salida rca del autoradio tambien se escucha el ruido del alternador, pero esto lo he solucionado, como os comentaba conectando la masa del tda al chasis del autoradio. El problema es que al tener un solo rca me elimina el "fader" y quiero mantenerlo, por eso he decidido usar los conversores "high to low".

Se que es culpa del ruido de estos conversores "baratos", parece que la gente los compra con "ground loop isolator", "aislador de masas". 

He mirado mucho, pero solo he encontrado esto: 







Este atenuador utiliza dos Zener de bajo voltaje para el control electrónico del nivel de señal de audio, El rango de  atenuación está entre 6 a 58 Db para una corriente de 0.042 a 77 mA que corresponde a un rango de voltaje de 2,7 a 7,5 voltios. Si el voltaje se limita a 5v la atenuación será de 30 Db con una corriente de 2 mA. Este no es un atenuador para  Hi-Fi pero podría ser útil como atenuador de audio para uso general.
Alimentación :

    V max: sin alimentacion externa
    I  max:   

Componentes:
R1 2.2 kΩ 	C1 4700 µF 	D1 Zener 2.7v
 	C2 2.2 µF 	D2 Zener 2.7v
 	C3 1 µF 	 




El tda no mete ruido con el alternador, descartado porque esta probado con el mandito mp3 y 0 problemas. Cualquier otra cosa que conectemos al tda no mete ruido, incluso con el motor encendido.

Un saludo


----------



## perejil (Feb 11, 2013)

Buenas de nuevo, he comprado un par de conversores de alta a baja con aislador de masas y me ha solucionado el problema. 

El tema es que los he abierto y son muy sencillos.
No llevan más que un par de resistencias de 22 ohm en la entrada alta, seguidos un transformador 1:1 que es el aislador de masa y filtra los ruidos del alternador y al final lleva unos potes variables de los que salen un par de rca.

Me gustaría hacerme unos porque me parecen muy caros, tengo 14 dias para devolverlos.

*¿Como construyo la bobina 1:1? ¿o se compra directamente en una tienda de electronica?*

Mañana intentaré hacer un esquema de estos "adaptadores rca con aislador de masas", y unas fotos, para ver si me podeis hechar una mano y saber que voy por el buen camino.

Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## perejil (Feb 12, 2013)

Bueno, tras examinar el adaptador de impedancias con aislador, he hecho un esquema que he adjuntado (se que no es gran cosa, pero es lo poco que puedo aportar ). 

¿está bien hecho? 

¿como hago una bobina 1:1 para esto? ¿Cojo alambre y enrollo en un tubo cualquiera (de madera ó plástico), doy las vueltas que quiera y las mismas vueltas en otro tubo?

...No puede ser tan sencillo, digo yo. En la tienda de electronica no tienen transformadores aisladores ni los plásticos que usais vosotros para enrollar las bobinas...


Una ayudita please... 

Muhas gracias, un saludo


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 12, 2013)

> ...No puede ser tan sencillo, digo yo. En la tienda de electronica no tienen transformadores aisladores ni los plásticos que usais vosotros para enrollar las bobinas...



perejil, basicamente si es asi de sencillo...
una bobina 1:1 tiene la misma cantidad de espiras en los dos bobinados, el nucleo, podria ser como un transformador, (cuadrado de plastico), un toroide como un anillo o uno de hierro (hasta un clavo).

ahora, las diferencias se van a dar en cuanto que potencia manejas, que calidad quieres,  que tamaño ocupas, etc


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 13, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> ahora, las diferencias se van a dar en cuanto que potencia manejas, que calidad quieres,  que tamaño ocupas, etc



etc= el núcleo como el calibre, el bobinado como la forma que va a tomar el mismo eso va a depender de la frecuencia, potencia, impedancia y reactancia que es al desfase entre la tensión e intensidad no es fácil a menos que nos brindes detalles. Comprar se puede comprar, solo trata de pedirlo bien recuerda que es muy especifico lo que buscas


----------



## perejil (Feb 23, 2013)

Bueno, al final, viendo la dificultad que me supone hacer las bobinas las dejaré para más adelante, teneis razon en que las venden sueltas para car audio. Son simplemente para desviar los ruidos del alternador que se cuelan en el audio analógico de baja potencia (el tipico que sale por los RCA, salida de cascos de un mp3, sonido no amplificado).

Estos conversores sirven para potencias de hasta 20W rms, según pone en la propaganda. 

Si queremos hasta 30 wrms, ¿que valores ponemos a las R de entrada?
¿Cambiamos el valor de las R de 22ohm de entrada por otras 2R de aprox. 15ohm?


----------

